# Geschwindigkeit bei Übertragungen



## Wang (22. Apr 2010)

Hallo! 

Es wäre super, wenn jemand kurz checken kann, ob mein Lösungsansatz richtig ist:









*a.*

Da die Auflösung der zu druckenden Farbseite nicht angegeben ist und eine Umrechnung vom Längenmaß in Pixel nicht möglich ist, verwende ich die 300 dpi aus der Angabe.

11 Zoll * 300 Punkte/Zoll = 3300 Pixel
8 Zoll * 300 Punkte/Zoll = 2400 Pixel

(3300*2400)*24 Bits = 190080000 Bit

(i) seriell mit 19,2 KBit/s

19,2 KBit/s = 19660,8 Bit/s

190080000/19660,8 = 9667,96875 Sekunden.


*b.*

(i) (300*300)*16 = 1440000 Bit



Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Wang


----------



## SlaterB (22. Apr 2010)

bei b) i) gehts um die Kodierung von Koordinaten, x läuft von 0-3300, 
wieviel bit braucht man um eine solche Koordinate eindeutig darzustellen


----------



## Wang (23. Apr 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> bei b) i) gehts um die Kodierung von Koordinaten, x läuft von 0-3300,
> wieviel bit braucht man um eine solche Koordinate eindeutig darzustellen



Danke SlaterB.

Ich darf Dein Schweigen zur a. so verstehen, dass mein Lösungsansatz richtig ist, denn sonst hättest Du mich wohl darauf aufmerksam gemacht? 

Zu b. (i):

(3300 x 2400) x 16 = 126720000

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass das irgendwie nicht richtig ist...
Was mich so irritiert ist der Satz "d.h. wenn die horizontalen und vertikalen Koordinaten aller Pixel binär kodiert werden müssen".


Gruß
Wang


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2010)

tja, darauf wolle ich auch hinweisen, du sollte die Koordinaten binär kodieren,
gut der Satz fiel jetzt schon 10x, was bedeutet er?

um eine Zahl von 0 bis 255 zu kodieren braucht man 8 bit = 1 byte, in 8 bit stecken 256 verschiedene Zustände,

nun brauchst du x bit für 0-3300 sowie weitere y bit für 0-2400 + den Rest


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2010)

SlaterB hat nicht geschwiegen, sondern auf einen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht, korrigieren darfst du selber, sind ja schliesslich deine Hausaufgaben 

Tipp: Mit 11 bits kannst du 0 - 2047 abdecken, wieviele Bits brauchst du wohl für 0 - 3300?

Nachtrag: Wiedermal zu spät


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2010)

> SlaterB hat nicht geschwiegen,

zu a) schon


----------



## Wang (23. Apr 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> tja, darauf wolle ich auch hinweisen, du sollte die Koordinaten binär kodieren,
> gut der Satz fiel jetzt schon 10x, was bedeutet er?
> 
> um eine Zahl von 0 bis 255 zu kodieren braucht man 8 bit = 1 byte, in 8 bit stecken 256 verschiedene Zustände,
> ...



Aus der Vorlesung kenne ich die "magische Formel" 2^n = Anzahl der Zustände, wobei das n für die Anzahl der Bit steht.

Hier wäre doch dann die Rechnung 2^n = 3301 Zustände.
Um das gesuchte n zu ermitteln, schreibe ich (ln 3301)/(ln 2)= ca. 11,6887

Bin ich soweit auf dem richtigen Weg?



maki hat gesagt.:


> SlaterB hat nicht geschwiegen, sondern auf einen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht, korrigieren darfst du selber, sind ja schliesslich deine Hausaufgaben



Sorry, wenn das Wort "Schweigen" zu überspitzt rüberkam. Damit meinte ich natürlich nur die a. Ich weiß Eure Hilfe sehr zu schätzen, denn sonst wäre ich immer noch bei 0. Rechnerarchitektur ist ein vollkommen neuer Bereich für mich und es dauert etwas, bis ich in die Gänge komme...


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2010)

Ja, 12 Bit sind es 

Kam auch nix überspitzt rüber von deiner Seite


----------



## Wang (23. Apr 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ja, 12 Bit sind es
> 
> Kam auch nix überspitzt rüber von deiner Seite



Danke, maki.

Meinst Du es ist O.K., wenn ich 12 Bit schreibe, oder ist es doch besser, den Näherungswert zu nehmen (was ja nicht wirklich richtig ist, denn es gibt keine "gebrochenen" Bit; allerdings kommt bei 2^12 ein viel höherer Wert raus)?


Zur Teilaufgabe b. (ii):

50 Zeilen à 70 Zeichen = 3500 Zeichen.

11 Zoll * 300 Punkte/Zoll = 3300 Pixel
8 Zoll * 300 Punkte/Zoll = 2400 Pixel

(3300*2400)*16 Bit = 126720000 Bit


Sollten diese Gedanken richtig sein, komme ich nicht drauf, wie ich jetzt die Anzahl der Zeichen mit der letzten Zeile kombinieren soll... ???:L

Gruß
Wang


EDIT:
Was meinte SlaterB mit dem Rest?

"nun brauchst du x bit für 0-3300 sowie weitere y bit für 0-2400 + den Rest"


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2010)

'jedes Zeichen zusammen mit seinen Koordinaten',
->
x + y sind die Koordinaten, 'Zeichen' der Rest,

andererseits wird gar nicht nach dem ganzen Bild gefragt sondern nur 'wieviel Bits brauchen die Koordinaten', also vielleicht auch kein Rest

> Zur Teilaufgabe b. (ii):

wieso rechnest du da schon wieder was mit dpi, mir scheint da soll nur der Text übertragen werden,
die Anzahl der Zeichen hast du schon, die Größe jedes Zeichen ist gegeben,
Koordinaten sind hier wohl nicht geplant, wie stellt man Zeilenumbruch fest? wohl durch Zeilenumbruchzeichen \n unter den 3500


----------



## Wang (23. Apr 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> 'jedes Zeichen zusammen mit seinen Koordinaten',
> ->
> x + y sind die Koordinaten, 'Zeichen' der Rest,
> 
> ...



Danke SlaterB.

Muss ich dann nur 3500 Zeichen*16 Bit = 56000 Bit rechnen?

Entsprechend bei einer Übertragung seriell mit 19,2 KBit/s:

19,2 KBit/s = 19660,8 Bit/s
56000/19660,8 = ca. 2,8483 Sekunden


Nochmals kurz zur (i):
Wie siehst Du das; ist es O.K., 12 Bit zu schreiben, oder doch besser den gerundeten Wert angeben?

Gruß
Wang


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2010)

gerundet ist quatsch, auch nicht 5.3 + 6.4 zu 12 zusammenzählen,
zum anderen schweige ich


----------

